# Help me name my business



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a couple different types of business that I have been told would be a good idea to try to use the same main name and logo for use in branding the company. I have a landscaping/hardscaping side of the business, a kitchen and bath retail store, and a manufacturer service provider. All related to construction and property improvement. I just added continuous concrete borders to the landscaping side and will be lettering that trailer and truck before spring with new name/logo and reletter the other vehicles as time allows.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

home solutions


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Indiana (or area you live in) Property Solutions
or
(Last Name) Companies - With each different entity as a DBA but still under one main company


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Only you will be able to select the name for your company. You can be descriptive (name tells what you do) or have a general name but different DBA for each company division.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

lilpusher;1126674 said:


> I have a couple different types of business that I have been told would be a good idea to try to use the same main name and logo for use in branding the company. I have a landscaping/hardscaping side of the business, a kitchen and bath retail store, and a manufacturer service provider. All related to construction and property improvement. I just added continuous concrete borders to the landscaping side and will be lettering that trailer and truck before spring with new name/logo and reletter the other vehicles as time allows.


What we did was incorporate. Become a corporation and DBA each "division"

So for example we are P.R.D. Corporation which we DBA as all of the following..
-Pavlak, Richard, and Dunn Corporation
-PRD Corporation Realty
-Air Systems division of PRD Corp.
-Dayton Bio-Lawns division of PRD Corp.
-Dayton Plow Guys division of PRD Corp.
-Pavlak Power and Equipment Division of PRD Corp.
-Pavlak Materials and Bulk Aggregate Handling
-Pavlak Supplies
-Greater Dayton Landscape Supply Company

TRUST ME ON THIS ONE!!! You are going to want to either become a Limited Liability Company/partnership or (better on the legal side/insurance too) Incorporate

Of all of those I am the division owner of Dayton Biolawns/plow guys, Pavlak Power and equipment, and owner of Pavlak Materials and Bulk Aggregate Handling/Pavlak Supply/Greater Dayton Landscape Supply Company. Most of them are active entities of PRD corp. The others are exceptions to the rule, and are ancient names that I own to get a different demographic of customer.

Basically for all of the PRD divisions, We come up with a descriptive name and a logo that creates a brand image. To be legal we file a DBA with the state under the corporation and add "div. of PRD Corporation" as a sub-text to our leaflets. I wish I had a photo on this computer for you, but I do not.

The things that we consider when we do this is "who is the client?" "what will they like?" "what colors will we designate as the company colors?" (use trucks and equipment or images in the industry)

I would recommend, that if you are in this for life... To use your last name and "landscape" or whatever you are doing. So if I were to do this it'd be "Pavlak Landscapes" or something close to that.

Give us some of what you have to work with! I will help you... this is my favorite part of playing the business plan game!! haha (ooo pretty colors and shiny logosss!)


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Right now I have the business incorporated and DBA the others but it just doesn't seem cohesive and will be changing them. I am wanting something that sounds "green". I like Bio-lawns sounds environmentally responsible. I want something that is general enough that I can cross use vehicles and advertising kindal like the "home solutions". I appreciate the suggestions keep em coming my brain is working better as I recover from my turkey coma


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my buddy suggested Enviromental Property Improvement with a nice leaf logo. Seems long but I think it might be the direction I'm headed


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

The retail and manufacture side of it in my opinion won't fit under the same general DBA name in terms of recognition. You can easily lump outdoors services together in regards to plowing, hardscapes etc, but not all of it. I would stick to a general name like Dayton said. Use one general company logo then DBA. If possible make it unique to you, such as your name. Good luck post idea's on here as you come up with them.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

"Everything including the kitchen sink"


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Just about. Although I'm looking at selling or closing the retail store my hearts not in it. My wife says I have a decision making affliction because I want to research everything to death. I just want to be thurough. Maybe just something services. Thanks for the input so far


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

lilpusher;1126674 said:


> I have a couple different types of business that I have been told would be a good idea to try to use the same main name and logo for use in branding the company. I have a landscaping/hardscaping side of the business, a kitchen and bath retail store, and a manufacturer service provider. All related to construction and property improvement. I just added continuous concrete borders to the landscaping side and will be lettering that trailer and truck before spring with new name/logo and reletter the other vehicles as time allows.


We have been doing concrete landscape borders for a few years now. Been a great addition to out landscape side. What do you think so far? If you need any advice let me know.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Every time I see a company that tries to do both exterior and interior maintenance...there TOTAL hacks...not saying your are...just saying that you'll be fighting that image.

IMO...pick one or the other...interior or where the big boys roll..EXTERIOR.


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN (Nov 20, 2010)

lilpusher;1127457 said:


> One of my buddy suggested Enviromental Property Improvement with a nice leaf logo. Seems long but I think it might be the direction I'm headed


There's a company by me in Cleveland called Brickman, landscaping, tree service, colors are green and almond? They are using an oak leaf, looks classy. Maybe you can see them online somewhere.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Advantage, I really like the border, I think it will be a nice addition to our outdoor services. We have only done 1 job but it was 7000 ft, lol. I had to get it as part of a landscaping package for an apt complex. I'm going to experiment with it this winter trying new colors and such. I have the Tygar package. 

Milehigh. I know there are a lot of hacks jack of all trades, master of none, but I have specialized crews for the different aspects. There are a lot of hacks that only do 1thing also There is a lot of cross over biz from customers that we want to be their company for.


----------



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

lilpusher;1127457 said:


> One of my buddy suggested Enviromental Property Improvement with a nice leaf logo. Seems long but I think it might be the direction I'm headed


There is a company here in Columbus called Environmental Management Inc and they go by EMI. Similar to what you were thinking but EPI could shorten it up I guess.


----------



## TroyG (Nov 11, 2008)

acme :laughing:


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to use the coyote as the logo too but Warner bros might not like it. Lol


----------

